# Yoder Witchita heat management plate



## chazman24 (May 28, 2021)

For those of you that use a loaded wichita,  do you use the heat management plate,  or pull it out for better air flow?


----------



## jcam222 (May 29, 2021)

I’m sure someone will chime in at some point.  I am not familiar with it.


----------



## Blowby (Jul 13, 2021)

Good question, waiting for some feed back.


----------



## chazman24 (Jul 13, 2021)

Well, I've had the chance to use it a few times with the HMP installed and it works fine. I was concerned because a couple people say the Witchita doesn't have good air flow, that was not my experience so far. It works fine with or without the plate in the cook chamber.


----------

